# Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!



## System (15. Oktober 2008)

*Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,662825


----------



## KrischanLP (15. Oktober 2008)

Hey, endlich kann man Trackmania Nations und Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory kostenlos spielen oO


----------



## baummonster (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja gut, bei nen paar Titeln isses nix soooo neues aber trotzdem ne nette Liste. Kommt wohl auf jeder LAN praktisch son paar Titel zur Hand zu haben


----------



## OyOy (15. Oktober 2008)

aber tom raider legend hätte ich mir heute fast gekauft um 10 euro und gott sei dank dochnichtgekauft und jetzt gratis super


----------



## Zapfenbaer (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Der Screenshot bei Ground Control sollte gewechselt werden. So gut sah das damals nicht aus. Stammt vermutlich vom Nachfolger Ground Control II.

Ansonsten vielen Dank für die Links. Ziehe mir gerade Sacred Gold. Prima Idee von euch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

SWINE gibts übrigens auch als deutsche Version: http://www.gamershell.com/download_11982.shtml

Und in der Liste fehlen noch: Area 51 und The Suffering


----------



## ING (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

sehr schöne liste


----------



## unclesam (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 15.10.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und in der Liste fehlen noch: Area 51 und The Suffering



Sind die in der englischen Version nicht für Deutschland indiziert? Dann wärs kein Wunder, wenn sie nicht in der Liste auftauchen würden.


----------



## ThomasWilke (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 15.10.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> SWINE gibts übrigens auch als deutsche Version: http://www.gamershell.com/download_11982.shtml
> 
> Und in der Liste fehlen noch: Area 51 und The Suffering



Besten Dank, deutsche Version von Swine hinzugefügt. Die anderen sind leider indiziert, deshalb dürfen wir sie nicht in die Liste packen


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				unclesam am 15.10.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 15.10.2008 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast recht, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht    Mein Fehler, dann ist schon klar, warum die nicht in der Liste auftauchen. Aber hier im Thread kann man die Spiele ja erwähnen


----------



## munsterbuster (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Narf, Gametap meckert bei jedem Spiel von wegen 32-Bit System erforderlich und lässt nix laden.


----------



## mueslimilklord (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ööööhm...Liebe PCGames-Redaktion, Ihr wisst schon, dass Gametap nu in der USA und Kanada funktioniert?!....KAnn mir kemand sagen, ob es Deus Ex auch irgendwo anders gibt?


----------



## unclesam (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 15.10.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast recht, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht    Mein Fehler, dann ist schon klar, warum die nicht in der Liste auftauchen. Aber hier im Thread kann man die Spiele ja erwähnen



Fänd ich gar nicht verkehrt, diese Idee.


----------



## unclesam (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mueslimilklord am 15.10.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ööööhm...Liebe PCGames-Redaktion, Ihr wisst schon, dass Gametap nu in der USA und Kanada funktioniert?!....KAnn mir kemand sagen, ob es Deus Ex auch irgendwo anders gibt?



Öhm! Also bei mir funktioniert Gametap - und ich wohne in Deutschland.


----------



## Akhasa (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Den Tribes 2 Download könnt ihr aus der Liste nehmen, dafür gibts schon seit Monaten keine CD-Keys mehr.


----------



## Ghengs (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Das ist doch mal ein schöner Tag  
Und jetzthab ich hier schon 3 DLs laufen 

edit: hey, bei Gametap kann man auch Hitman 2 downloaden


----------



## mueslimilklord (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Was?!....In Deutschland funkt Gametap auch?!....Nur in der Schweiz nich...typisch-.-


----------



## zabbl (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

das ist so derbe geil, ich lade mir gerade tomb raider: anniversary für lau!!! von gametap!!! das ist sowas von geil...danach wird gleich tomb raider legend gesaugt...!!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				zabbl am 15.10.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist so derbe geil, ich lade mir gerade tomb raider: anniversary für lau!!! von gametap!!! das ist sowas von geil...danach wird gleich tomb raider legend gesaugt...!!



Ja, mit GameTap habe ich auch schon seit längerer Zeit so meine Freude...
Sacred, Thief, Hitman, Deus Ex   , Tomb Raider... das ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

gametab hat auch noch fallout 1


----------



## ING (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

gametop is ja ma supernice  
x2 gibs auch bei gametop


----------



## BitByter (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				munsterbuster am 15.10.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Narf, Gametap meckert bei jedem Spiel von wegen 32-Bit System erforderlich und lässt nix laden.


jop, das problem hab ich auch... gibts irgendwas, was man dagegen tun kann? (nein, ich will mein os behalten!)


----------



## AurionKratos (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Supi, meine Leitung wird gleich glühen


----------



## LordRevan1991 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				zabbl am 15.10.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist so derbe geil, ich lade mir gerade tomb raider: anniversary für lau!!! von gametap!!! das ist sowas von geil...danach wird gleich tomb raider legend gesaugt...!!


Find ich ebenfalls heftig, die Spiele sind doch gar nicht so alt! Legend ist erst vor zwei Jahren rausgekommen, Anniversary im letzten. Ich persönlich hab mir die Titel auch erst in den vergangenen 12 Monaten gekauft. In die Kategorie "Klassiker" fallen die bestimmt (noch) nicht.


----------



## Mentor501 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				LordRevan1991 am 15.10.2008 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> zabbl am 15.10.2008 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich finds auch geil, ich meine da sind wirklich geile Spiele bei.
Nur habe ich mal eine Frage, ist das Bild zu Ground Control wirklich aus dem ersten und nicht aus dem zweiten Teil?
Weil wenn ja ist die Grafik schon damals besser gewesen als die von C&C Generals.


----------



## dst81 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				BitByter am 15.10.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> munsterbuster am 15.10.2008 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm spontan fällt mir da nur ne VMware ein. Vmware installieren, kurz nen nacktes Windows XP installieren und dann von dort aus saugen. Evtl. gehts auch unkomplizierter, aber ich weiss nicht, wie die Überprüfung von denen läuft, also hab ich auch keine ahnung, wie man das umgehen kann...


----------



## Mykey1 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Zitat: (Original von munsterbuster am 15.10.2008 15:45)
Narf, Gametap meckert bei jedem Spiel von wegen 32-Bit System erforderlich und lässt nix laden. 

hab auch 64 bit,bei mir klappt der download.ich benutze "orbit" als manager


----------



## Zapfenbaer (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				Mentor501 am 15.10.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds auch geil, ich meine da sind wirklich geile Spiele bei.
> Nur habe ich mal eine Frage, ist das Bild zu Ground Control wirklich aus dem ersten und nicht aus dem zweiten Teil?
> Weil wenn ja ist die Grafik schon damals besser gewesen als die von C&C Generals.



Ich habe schon auf der ersten Seite darauf hingewiesen und darum gebeten, es zu wechseln. Tatsächlich handelt es sich um einen Screenshot von GC II.


----------



## ING (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

jemand ne idee wie man X2: The Threat installiert kriegt, soll free sein (kein gold), wenn ich auf den "play" klicke öffnet sich das programm aber von dem spiel selbst ist im programm nichts zu finden?


----------



## Piccolo676 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

könnte mir bitte kurz jemand erklären, was GameTap ist und wie das funktioniert ?

wird das spiel da einfach runtergeladen und man kanns dann spielen, oder muss man was installieren ?

wäre nett wenn mir da jemand aufschluss drüber geben könnte.
danke


----------



## ThomasWilke (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 15.10.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mentor501 am 15.10.2008 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bild geändert, sorry für die Verwirrung


----------



## PC-FREAK345 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Was soll das heißen 16.10.08  so lang kann ichs noch saugen oder da verfällts?


----------



## PC-FREAK345 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Was soll das heißen 16.10.08  so lang kann ichs noch saugen oder da verfällts?


----------



## ThomasWilke (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				Piccolo676 am 15.10.2008 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte mir bitte kurz jemand erklären, was GameTap ist und wie das funktioniert ?
> 
> wird das spiel da einfach runtergeladen und man kanns dann spielen, oder muss man was installieren ?
> 
> ...



GameTap ist eine US-amerikanische Plattform, von der du sowohl kostenlose als auch kostenpflichtige spiele runterladen kannst. Um die kostenlosen Spiele zu zocken, musst du dich weder registrieren noch einen Account erstellen. Sobald du zum ersten Mal auf einen Download-Link klickst, lädst du den gametap-Player / Browser runter (funktioniert ähnlich wie Steam). Sobald du den runtergeladen hast, kannst du das Programm starten und die Spiele runterladen, die du möchtest, dann installieren. Bei den kostenlosen Spielen kommt vor jedem Spielstart ein paar Sekunden Werbung, wenn du "Play as Guest" auswählst.


----------



## Darquerus (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

MMhhh ... leider ist der Grossteils nur über das GameTap Glumpat ladbar und das ist wiederum nur bezahlte Werbung für PCGames. Ihr solltet versuchen auf der seriösen Berichterstattungsseite zu bleiben ^^


----------



## ThomasWilke (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				PC-FREAK345 am 15.10.2008 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das heißen 16.10.08  so lang kann ichs noch saugen oder da verfällts?



Richtig! Ab dem 16.10 steht das Spiel nicht mehr zum Download zur Verfügung. Scheint eine ähnliche Werbeaktion zu sein wie damals von Ubisoft. Da gabs Far Cry, Rayman Raving Rabbiss und andere Spiele über einen gewissen Zeitraum kostenlos.


----------



## Shallile (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				mueslimilklord am 15.10.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Was?!....In Deutschland funkt Gametap auch?!....Nur in der Schweiz nich...typisch-.-


Gametap funktioniert sehr wohl in der Schweiz. Das einzige was den Kanadiern und Amerikanern vorbehalten ist, sind M(Mature)-rated games. Der Rest funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## trashc (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Für alle die es noch nie ausprobiert haben: Savage: The Battle for Newerth ist meiner Meinung nach eines der innovativsten und besten MP-Spiele der letzten 5 Jahre. Für Neueinsteiger vielleicht ein bisschen frustend, aber wenn man mal durchsteigt ist die Mischung aus Strategie und FPS mit Nahkampf einfach nur genial! Ich wollte mich son immer mal beschweren, dass diese Perle der Computerspiele nie in der PCGames getestet wurde (wahrscheinlich weil es nie im Laden zu kaufen war) - ich bin bei GIGA glücklicherweise mal drüber gestolpert.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

man braucht für die DOSSpiele übrigens nicht wirklich ScummVM, das geht genauso einfach in der DOSBox

aber der neuere kram der dabei ist ist größtenteils schlicht langweilig, klassiker wird das meiste zeug da nicht, aber gut es ist umsonst, mist das ich das meiste eh schon hab


----------



## SebastianThoeing (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				Darquerus am 15.10.2008 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> MMhhh ... leider ist der Grossteils nur über das GameTap Glumpat ladbar und das ist wiederum nur bezahlte Werbung für PCGames. Ihr solltet versuchen auf der seriösen Berichterstattungsseite zu bleiben ^^



Ähm, entschuldigung, aber hier muss ich unterbrechen. Diese Berichterstattung zielt nun wirklich nicht darauf ab, Werbung für ein US-Download-Portal zu machen. Der Marketing-Abteilung würde das bestimmt nicht gefallen. Wir haben ja schließlich Gamerunlimited.


----------



## olstyle (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				BitByter am 15.10.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> munsterbuster am 15.10.2008 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist leider ein bekanntes Problem mit Gametap.
Der selbst entwickelte Kopierschutz besitzt leider (noch) keinen x64 Treiber weshalb die 64bit Betriebssystem bei allen geschützten Spiele(alle Win-Spiele, nur ein paar Arcade-Classics laufen) aussen vor bleiben.

Mein persönlichen "Anspieltipps" von der Liste sind übrigens *Psychonauts*(das wäre auch heute noch 50€ wert) und *Beneath a Steel Sky*.


----------



## muhaha01 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

an sich keine schlechte sache, aber mit der headline "35 Klassiker..." hat die spielesammlung ja wohl eher wenig gemeinsam...

ich stell mir grad einen dialog zwischen 2 älteren gamern vor: aaaah ja...das gute alte "softporn adventure"...das waren noch zeiten. das waren noch richtige spiele..

die sog. klassiker sind mit einer hand zählbar!
ausserdem versteh ich unter dem begriff "klassiker" eher games älterer bauart.

übrigens: "s.w.i.n.e" gibts bestimmt noch lokalisiert in vielen anderen sprachen. die könnte man auch noch alle mit auf die liste setzen. dann hat man mit einem streich eine viel höhere anzahl an gratisspielen zum download


----------



## NinjaWursti (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Warum gibts dann Tomb Raider Legends? Wenn alle Hersteller ihre Spiele nach 2 Jahren kostenlos rausgeben würden, würde ich mir keines mehr kaufen


----------



## simplyte (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Hab noch einen LOL

Also für mich war das damals ein Klassiker

Rampage, vorallem im Multiplayer (zu Dritt an einer Tastatur das waren noch zeiten)

Naja über Klassiker läßt sich streiten


----------



## bumi (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				mueslimilklord am 15.10.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Was?!....In Deutschland funkt Gametap auch?!....Nur in der Schweiz nich...typisch-.-


Also ich lade grad Sacred Gold mit meinr Verbindung aus der Schweiz. Weiss ned wo dein Problem ist  :-o 

Find die Aktion btw. richtig geil!


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				olstyle am 15.10.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *Beneath a Steel Sky*.



das ist bestimmt schon seit 5 jahren freeware..

schade das es kein gutes deutsches Portal für sowas gibt, die für Abandonware sind ja nicht wirklich legal, deswegen nenn ich hier keine links, vorallem da auch leecher dort recht unwillkommen sind


----------



## LordTerror270 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				olstyle am 15.10.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist leider ein bekanntes Problem mit Gametap.
> Der selbst entwickelte Kopierschutz besitzt leider (noch) keinen x64 Treiber weshalb die 64bit Betriebssystem bei allen geschützten Spiele(alle Win-Spiele, nur ein paar Arcade-Classics laufen) aussen vor bleiben.



Jup, das habe ich auch gerade im Gametap Forum gelesen. Anscheinend gibt's auch keinen Workaround.
Naja, wenn die ihren Käuferkreis einschränken wollen... deren Problem.

Zumindest war der Download jedoch nicht ganz umsonst. Immerhin gibt's ja einige Arcade-Klassiker, die auch auf 64-Bit kostenlos spielbar sind (wie z.B. Metal Slug 1 + 2). Die Emulation ist auch halbwegs in Ordnung.

Trotzdem schade, denn ansonsten finde ich das Programm ganz nett gemacht und Tomb Raider Anniversary hätte ich auch ganz gerne mal gespielt.


----------



## olstyle (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 15.10.2008 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich auch vor bestimmt zwei Jahren als Freeware gespielt, aber das ändert ja nichts an der Qualität des Spiels  .

Es gibt übrigens auch einen Fred im Forum wo Freeware-Spiele gesammelt werden und sicher schon jedes der im Artikel genannten Games erwähnt wurde, nur gibt es dort halt keine bündige Aufzählung:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=8&tid=3644231&x=276


----------



## FXK (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

ich hab ungefär genauso geguckt wie der typ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGAscI4SwBM als ich gesen habe das sacred jetzt free ist


----------



## NeroOne (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Häh...was kapier ich den jetzt schon wieder nicht, um bei GameTap spiel runter zu laden muss man Gold Status haben, dass kostet 9,99 Dollar im Monat...wo muss ich den klicken das ich das umsonst zocken kann?


----------



## olstyle (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				NeroOne am 15.10.2008 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Häh...was kapier ich den jetzt schon wieder nicht, um bei GameTap spiel runter zu laden muss man Gold Status haben, dass kostet 9,99 Dollar im Monat...wo muss ich den klicken das ich das umsonst zocken kann?


Es gibt Gold-Games und es gibt "normale" Games.
Um erstere zu laden musst du zahlen, für letztere nicht.


----------



## drexen (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

habt ihr (pcgames) mit gametab einen vertrag abegschlossen oder was? ^^


----------



## Verganon (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

So mal flott ne ganz wichtige Frage:
Gametab Downloads kommen ja irgentwie seltsam verschlüsselt rüber. gibts ne möglichkeit die zu Brennen, zum behalten ganz und gar MEINS?! ich hab keine lust ein TR-Anniversary dauernd über den Player zu starten^^

oder hab ich jetzt blödsinn angestellt und 1.1GB geladen ums nurnoch... oh... 3 stunden 20min kostenlos spielen zu dürfen!?


----------



## olstyle (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Das Gametap-System lebt davon dass du dir vor dem Spielen einen kleinen Werbeclip ansiehst und Spiele wirklich nur so lange zugänglich sind wie es der Publisher erlaubt.
Könnte man das aushebeln wäre es auf jeden Fall illegal und Anleitungen dazu nicht geduldet.


----------



## JBT (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich würde es mal klasse finden, wenn man die spiele auch auf deutsch spielen könnte!!
Oder kann man das evtl. durch nen patch oder ähnlichem?? Wenn ja schickt mir doch bitte ne mail, vielen dank im voraus.

mfg JBT


----------



## Verganon (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				olstyle am 15.10.2008 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gametap-System lebt davon dass du dir vor dem Spielen einen kleinen Werbeclip ansiehst und Spiele wirklich nur so lange zugänglich sind wie es der Publisher erlaubt.
> Könnte man das aushebeln wäre es auf jeden Fall illegal und Anleitungen dazu nicht geduldet.



das war auch nicht mein Ziel, nur die Frage ob ich mir, als Internet-User mit Downloadlimit im Monat, jetzt eigentlich nur datenmüll runtergeladen habe oder ob es funktioniert mit brennen und ich nur die Option dafür nicht finde ^^


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				System am 15.10.2008 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Wenn man über das Inhaltsverzeichnis (Action-Spiele Seite 1, Seite 2 usw) direkt zu Rubriken springt, funktionieren dort dann die Navigationslinks (Zurück 1[2]34 Weiter) nicht.


----------



## Oeggbert (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

was ist mit Far Cry?
Soweit ich weiß bietet Ubi genauso wie PoP Sand of Times, Ghost Recon 1 (glaub ich) und Fayman Raving Rabbits über www.Gamershell.com an.
Es ist lediglich eine Registrierung erforderlich.
Außerdem wäre da auch noch Area 51, Civilization, The Suffering... (alle auf Gamershell)
Sry falls die schon jmnd geschrieben hat, hatte nicht die Zeit mir alle Kommentare durchzulesen.
Ob das jedoch alles Klassiker sind soll PCGames entscheiden^^

MFG


----------



## olstyle (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Verganon am 15.10.2008 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> das war auch nicht mein Ziel, nur die Frage ob ich mir, als Internet-User mit Downloadlimit im Monat, jetzt eigentlich nur datenmüll runtergeladen habe oder ob es funktioniert mit brennen und ich nur die Option dafür nicht finde ^^


Daraus ergibt sich auch das das Brennen von einem allein unbegrenzt weiterverwendbarem Spiel nicht möglich ist  .


> was ist mit Far Cry?
> Soweit ich weiß bietet Ubi genauso wie PoP Sand of Times, Ghost Recon 1 (glaub ich) und Fayman Raving Rabbits über www.Gamershell.com an.


Die Aktion ist abgelaufen und die Downloads damit nutzlos.


----------



## Kr0n (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Bei mir geht C&C alarmstufe rot net,  nach ca 3 minuten stürtzt es immer ab...
kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## ThomasWilke (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 15.10.2008 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 15.10.2008 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte in ein paar Minuten wieder funktionieren - kleiner Fehler bei den Links


----------



## muhaha01 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

wenn das spielen zeitlich begrenzt ist...und das von vorn herein klar ist...warum schreibt man das nicht im artikel??

und wenn ich mir die kommentare hier so anschau ala "stürzt dauern ab"..."geht ned"...usw. erscheint mir die ganze aktion etwas...naja..."sonderbar"


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Prinzipiell eine unterstützenswerte Aktion auf legale kostenlose Spiele hinzuweisen. Sehr lobenswert. Vielleicht könnte ja auch noch der entsprechende Thread im Forum genannt werden, in dem auf ebenfalls legale kostenlose Spiele hingewiesen wird.

Aber wenn PCG schon Material für Erwachsene anbietet (und auch noch explizit darauf hinweist), sollte da dann nicht auch sowas wie die Überprüfung des Alters der Nutzer erfolgen? Wie lässt sich das denn sonst mit dem Jugendschutz vereinbaren?


----------



## TBF (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

geht rise and fall eigentlich mittlerweile?


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kr0n am 15.10.2008 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir geht C&C alarmstufe rot net,  nach ca 3 minuten stürtzt es immer ab...
> kann mir jemand helfen?



lediglich EA könnte das, nämlich indem du dir diese 10 Jahres Box holst, die originalversion stürzt bei XP SP2 immer nach einigen minuten ab, ohne grund


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Kr0n am 15.10.2008 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, einen Grund wird's schon geben...


----------



## Faithz (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

AHHHH, HILFE !!!
Ich brauche dringend Hilfe. Kann mir einer sagen, wo der Downloadmanager die Daten der Spiele abspeichert. Ich habe alles auf Standard installiert, und es wurde gesagt, dass die Daten unter c gespeichert würden. Ich finde die aber nicht. Wo ist das Verzeichnis?
Bitte helft mir.
Gruß FaithzSR1


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 15.10.2008 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, nur kennt den keiner, EA schweigt sich aus mit "not supportet, buy 10 years".. und alle C&C veteranen und hobbyprogrammierer verzweifeln darüber

lustigerweise ohne SP2 gehts..

aber tyisch EA, ich hab zwar jeden C&C teil, inkl Sole Survivor, aber ich solls noch mal kaufen


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] aber tyisch EA, ich hab zwar jeden C&C teil, inkl Sole Survivor, aber ich solls noch mal kaufen


Angesichts der aus heutiger Sicht vergleichsweise rudimentären Hardwareanforderungen (insbesondere was Grafik angeht), sollten die älteren C&C Titel (bis ausschließlich C+C Generals) doch relativ gut in einer Virtuellen Maschine laufen. Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Option.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.10.2008 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



funktioniert im Fall C&C AR1 nicht, da stürzt die ganze virtuelle umgebung mit ab   zudem ruckelt das auf nem 2KernCPU schon erbärmlich warum auch immer

die DOS version in der DOSbox hingegen läuft, aber naja C&C AR 1 ist im gegensatz zu C&C1 aber auf Windows abgestimmt, deswegen ist das unter Dos kaum spielbar alleine schon wegen der kartengröße..


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> funktioniert im Fall C&C AR1 nicht, da stürzt die ganze virtuelle umgebung mit ab   zudem ruckelt das auf nem 2KernCPU schon erbärmlich warum auch immer [...]


oO

Welche Virtuelle Maschine haben Sie verwendet? VirtualPC? VMWare? VirtualBox? Etwas ganz anderes? Würde mich nur so neugierhalber interessieren.

Ich hab nämlich trotz einiger Erfahrung mit VirtualPC und VMWare ESX und VMWare Server noch nie gehört, dass eine Applikation innerhalb des Guest OS die VM auf dem Host zum Absturz bringen kann. Außer Sie meinen das Gastbetriebssystem innerhalb der VM?


----------



## Faithz (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Kann mir keiner helfen?
Wo werden die Spiele gespeichert? Es muß doch einen Pfad geben, wo das ganze abgelegt wird? Und nein ich will es nicht brennen. Aber ich möchte gerne wissen, was sich wo auf meiner HD befindet.
Gruß FaithzSR1


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

VirtualPC und VMWare

ja es hat das OS in der virtuellen umgebung zum freezen gebracht, war etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> VirtualPC und VMWare
> 
> ja es hat das OS in der virtuellen umgebung zum freezen gebracht, war etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt


Ahhh ok. Ich dachte schon... ^^


----------



## Zubunapy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				OyOy am 15.10.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> aber tom raider legend hätte ich mir heute fast gekauft um 10 euro und gott sei dank dochnichtgekauft und jetzt gratis super


Hab mir unlängst Hitman2 gekauft. So ein Scheiß!! 
Ist das normal, dass Thief so verflucht klein ist? 32MiB??


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

liegt daran weil das spiel ne art Rip ist

die werden kaum Audiotrack und ähnliches beilegen


----------



## DrProof (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Warzone 2100 war so hammer... Lanspiele die ewig dauern konnten weil man ewige Stunden gebraucht hat um den gesamten Techtree mal zu erforschen. Das hat man nichtmal nach 3-4 Stunden geschafft... xD


----------



## sandman2003 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

wo is da der haken^^ also geldtechnisch...^^

oder hats einer von euch schon gemacht?

sieht sehr komisch aus


----------



## olstyle (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sandman2003 am 16.10.2008 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> wo is da der haken^^ also geldtechnisch...^^


Der "Haken" ist, dass du dir einen Werbeclip ansehen musst um spielen zu dürfen und dass du dazu verleitet werden könntest die Gold-Mitgliedschaft zu erwerben.


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

zum einen sind es RIPS also Software denen bestimmte Inhalte fehlen wie z.B. Audio Daten, Videossequenzen etc. pp. einer der Filefront links funzt nicht (Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden)...


----------



## DaRockwilda (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Übrigens solltet ihr bei den Downloadoptionen einstellen, dass GameTap die Spiele komplett herunterlädt, und nicht nur den Anfang damit es schneller starten kann...


----------



## Gunter (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 15.10.2008 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das normal, dass Thief so verflucht klein ist? 32MiB??


ich wollte tomb raider legends ausprobieren, es wurde angezeigt, etwa 2GB. im downloadmanager stand dann plötzlich was von 4,8GB.  

btw: habs dann abgebrochen und gametap wieder deinstalliert. die wichtigsten spiele habe ich ohnehin bereits im original...


----------



## Menschdb (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

GameTap ist etwas blöd, weil jedesmal, wenn ich ein Spiel beende, die Meldung "Network drives X and Y must not be mapped"  kommt und ich den PC neustarten muss damit ich wieder was spiel oder laden kann.


----------



## KapZLoCk (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Kann mir einer helfen wenn ich z.b. street fighter spielen möchte steht da immer insert coin 1!!
ICH WILL STREET FIGHTER SPIELEN


----------



## Talarin (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Gibt es irgendein Patch, dass man die Spiele auf Deutsch spielen kann?


----------



## locutusvonborg (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

warum steht in der liste eigentlich das alte trackmania nations?
seit es tmn forever gibt, spielt das doch keine sau mehr...


----------



## LordTerror270 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KapZLoCk am 16.10.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer helfen wenn ich z.b. street fighter spielen möchte steht da immer insert coin 1!!
> ICH WILL STREET FIGHTER SPIELEN



Must du mal bei der Button-Belegung reinschauen (auf der Leiste unterhalb des Spiel starten Buttons). Da sollte dann so ein zweiter Start-Button zu finden sein. Standart Belegung ist entweder Left Shift oder Keypad Enter.


----------



## lenymo (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KapZLoCk am 16.10.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer helfen wenn ich z.b. street fighter spielen möchte steht da immer insert coin 1!!
> ICH WILL STREET FIGHTER SPIELEN


Für Street Fighter bevorzuge ich den Mame32 Emulator damit kann man auch sämtliche Spielhallenklassiker spielen. Über den Kaillera-Client einige wie z.B. Street Fighter sogar online mit bzw gegen andere Leute je nach Prügelspielart.


----------



## XiaoLongBao (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

@KapZLock
Falls du (und jeder andere auch) mal sehen willst was Street Fighter (und andere Beat'em Ups) zu bieten hat/haben dann kann ich nur www.hardedge.org ans Herz legen. 

Und für Lagfreies prügeln kann ich ggpo.net und 2dfighter.com.


----------



## zabbl (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Fallout 1 gibts auch kostenlos bei Gametap, wie ich es vorhin herausfand. 
Ist das unter Windows Vista kompatibel? Wenn ja, dann würd ichs mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Bensta (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				System am 15.10.2008 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



...toll das GameTap nicht mit 64bit OS funktioniert...


----------



## darksideofforce (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

find ich richtig geil.dass ihr sowas mal bringt.so nen normaler internet user wie ich würd des sonst nie mitkriegen.großes lob!


----------



## whois (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Savage - The Battle for Newerth: 
Der Link führt zu einer veralteten Version. Die kostenlose Vollversion mit dem aktuellen Patch für Windows, Linux und Max OS gibts auf http://www.newerth.com.


----------



## Horstii (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Leute, wie mach ich das mit der Alterskennzeichnung..will mir Hitman runterladen, check aber nciht wie ich mich da Altersmäßig registrieren soll, da steht nur von nur in USA und canada...


----------



## ThomasWilke (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				whois am 16.10.2008 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Savage - The Battle for Newerth:
> Der Link führt zu einer veralteten Version. Die kostenlose Vollversion mit dem aktuellen Patch für Windows, Linux und Max OS gibts auf http://www.newerth.com.



Besten Dank! Link ist aktualisiert


----------



## whois (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Danke, Thomas.

"Savage - The Battle for Newerth" war nie ein großer Erfolg, da es ohne jegliche Einführungen und Hilfen neue Spielern oft frustriert hat.

Ein deutsches, sehr verständlich geschriebenes Tutorial von Rigoletto:
http://freenet-homepage.de/a6world/Tagebuch_eines_Nomaden.pdf

Savage verfügt über ein einzigartiges Nahkampfsystem (keine billligen vorprogrammierten Moves und Combos, alles harte Arbeit mit der Maus sowie W, A, S und D)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tQeRgGpa1GM

Wer das perfektioniert hat, für den wird es kaum ein anderes Spiel geben, das mehr Spaß macht.


----------



## heinz-otto (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				Horstii am 17.10.2008 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, wie mach ich das mit der Alterskennzeichnung..will mir Hitman runterladen, check aber nciht wie ich mich da Altersmäßig registrieren soll, da steht nur von nur in USA und canada...


Genau das Problem habe ich bei Fallout auch. Dafür muss man sich doch registrieren, was wiederum mit Kosten verbunden ist, oder? Zumindest in den steht das das in der Vereinbarung, der man beim anmelden zustimmen muss.
Zum Glück geht es bei Sacred auch ohne Registrierung, aber kann man da auch im Multiplayer spielen?


----------



## Zapfenbaer (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				whois am 17.10.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Thomas.
> 
> "Savage - The Battle for Newerth" war nie ein großer Erfolg, da es ohne jegliche Einführungen und Hilfen neue Spielern oft frustriert hat.
> 
> ...



Entweder bin ich zu blöd zum Suchen oder ich habe hier keinen Test zu Savage gefunden. Ist das ein Online-Spiel? Falls ja, wäre ich schon raus ... leider.


----------



## whois (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

@Zapfenbaer:

Ja, Savage ist ein reines Onlinegame. 

Auf dieser Seite habe ich leider auch keinen Test gefunden, da das Spiel schon ziemlich alt ist. Hier gibt's ein Review auf englisch:
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/savage/review.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=gssummary&tag=summary%3Bread-review&page=2

Oder sieh dir Shagroths Video an, damit du einen kleinen Eindruck vom Spiel kriegst:
http://www.newerth.com/?id=downloads&op=displayDownload&category=2&file=Shagroths_no4.divx

Ein normales Spiel dauert zwischen 5 Minuten bis zu einer Stunde. Ziel ist es, das gegnerische Hauptgebäude zu zerstören. Einer im Team übernimmt den wichtigsten Job: der Commander. Er leitet entweder das Beast- oder das Human-Team und baut die Basis auf und entwickelt fortgeschrittenere Waffen (im RTS Modus). Das Team (auf grossen Servern mit bis zu 2 x 30 Spieler) kämpft im FPS Modus und befolgt seine Befehle, gewinnt Erfahrungspunkte (verbesserte Rüstung, Angriffsstärken und Stamina. Die Erfahrungspunkte beginnen immer wieder bei Null nach jedem Spiel.)
Daneben gibt es aber auch den Duelmodus, wie man im Youtube-Video gut sieht. Duels dauern meistens nur wenige Sekunden, sind aber die Königsdisziplin, da die Nahkampftechnik sehr viel Erfahrung beansprucht.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				whois am 17.10.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> @Zapfenbaer:
> 
> Ja, Savage ist ein reines Onlinegame.
> 
> ...



Danke für Deine Antwort. Leider sind Onlinegames nicht so mein Ding. Sonst hätte ich's mir wohl gezogen, wie ich es schon mit S.W.I.N.E. getan habe. Auch ein genialer Titel. Nochmal danke.


----------



## Darlow (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

kann mir einer helfen?
Ich kann Thief - Deadly Shadows nich von gametap.com downloaden. Da steht es wäre M-rated oder so ähnlich und dass ich mich registrieren müsste. Hab ich dann einfach ma gemacht, aber irgendwie kann ich mich trotzdem nich einloggen, weil meine TapID nich existiert... komisch.

Edit: DeusEx, Hitman, Blood Omen 2 und Daikatana gehn auch nich


----------



## Lordghost (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Titel: Tomb Raider Anniversary (kostenlos bis 16.10.0 

jeah, gleich mal saugen!!!

warte mal?! 

xD


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

ha hahahahahahaaaa
.....englisch.... .*g*

Wie logisch.


----------



## LaMaze (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Also dieses Gametap ist echt fürn Arsch!^^
Als würde es nicht reichen, dass man jedes mal den PC neu starten muss wenn man ein game beednet hat und es nach ein paar Minuten erneut starten will, nein bei Hitman 2 und Hitman Contracts hängt sich das Spiel nach einigen Missionen aufgrund eines fehlers in der .exe oder dergleichen auf.^^
Wenn die games schon umsonst sind, sollte man sich wenigstens die complette installationsdatei Laden können und das nicht über ein so dämliches portal machen müssen, für das man auch noch zum Spielen ständig im Internet sein muss.
Da Lob ich mir doch Titel wie FEAR Combat oder Trackmania Nations Forever die direkt vom Publischer in einer vernünftigen Version for free angeboten werden.


----------



## Jaramo (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				LaMaze am 18.10.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Also dieses Gametap ist echt fürn Arsch!^^
> Als würde es nicht reichen, dass man jedes mal den PC neu starten muss wenn man ein game beednet hat und es nach ein paar Minuten erneut starten will, nein bei Hitman 2 und Hitman Contracts hängt sich das Spiel nach einigen Missionen aufgrund eines fehlers in der .exe oder dergleichen auf.^^
> Wenn die games schon umsonst sind, sollte man sich wenigstens die complette installationsdatei Laden können und das nicht über ein so dämliches portal machen müssen, für das man auch noch zum Spielen ständig im Internet sein muss.
> Da Lob ich mir doch Titel wie FEAR Combat oder Trackmania Nations Forever die direkt vom Publischer in einer vernünftigen Version for free angeboten werden.



Bei mir funktioniert Gametap problemlos,inklusive der Hitman-Spiele. Wie kann man sich eigentlich darüber beschweren, dass Sachen umsonst angeboten werden - egal in welcher Form?? Wenn Du mit Gametap nicht einverstanden bist, kauf dir die Spiele doch.


----------



## Medeiros (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Das ist doch mal ne Top-News! 

Btw. Ich finde Gametap in Ordnung!
Wenn ihr schon dabei seid, solltet ihr euch auch noch direkt Rogue Trooper ansehen. Gibt es bei besagtem Spiele- Portal ebenfalls umsonst und macht, entgegen der Meinung vieler Magazine, eine Menge Spaß!


----------



## PHARI (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

@jaramo: hi, sag mal wie hast du denn einen account bei game tap erstellen können? bei mir geht da nix. da kommt nur die meldung: ausserhalb der usa nicht verfügbar usw. hast du nen tip?


----------



## KONNAITN (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				LaMaze am 18.10.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Also dieses Gametap ist echt fürn Arsch!^^
> [...]
> *Wenn die games schon umsonst sind, sollte man sich wenigstens* die complette installationsdatei Laden können und das nicht über ein so dämliches portal machen müssen, für das man auch noch zum Spielen ständig im Internet sein muss.


"Wenn die Spiele schon umsonst sind..."? Das ist ja mal eine wirklich eigenartige Ansicht. Dafür dass die Spiele umsonst sind, kann man wohl die eine oder andere kleine Unannehmlichkeit, wie den Start über einen Player, in Kauf nehmen. 
Und übrigens muss man beim Spielen nicht ständig online sein, nach dem Start kann man auch offline gehen.


----------



## werosey (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Klar kanst du all Spiele in Vollgröße laden. http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=3W4atlhPOHpD7c3.jpg


----------



## Fl3xx (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Bei mir funktionieren die Spiele nicht, da ich ein 64bit Betriebssystem habe...
Tolle Sache, aber wieder von der Festplatte geschmissen.


----------



## Leutnant-Boeller (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

hmm... ob das computec media irgendwie wurmt, dass sie für sacred warscheinlich geld ausgegeben haben, um es an das Heft zu packen, nur um es jetzt kostenlos im internet zu sehen?


----------



## Jaramo (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				PHARI am 19.10.2008 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> @jaramo: hi, sag mal wie hast du denn einen account bei game tap erstellen können? bei mir geht da nix. da kommt nur die meldung: ausserhalb der usa nicht verfügbar usw. hast du nen tip?



Hab einfach den Account erstellt, war kein Problem... tut mir leid, die Fehlermeldung hatte ich nicht...


----------



## LaMaze (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				werosey am 19.10.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kanst du all Spiele in Vollgröße laden. http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=3W4atlhPOHpD7c3.jpg



Also ich hab dieses Feld Downloadoptionen nicht...
Benutzt du irgendwie einen Downloadmaneger?


----------



## Dumbi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				LaMaze am 19.10.2008 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> werosey am 19.10.2008 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau dir mal den Screenshot nochmal genau an. Ganz unten rechts im GameTap-Fenster siehst du den Button *DOWNLOAD-MANAGER*. Dort klickst du drauf, und schon hast du diese Option.


----------



## boomshak-a-lackA (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Liebe PCG, 
Ich habe gleich mal auf Hitman 2 geklickt, den Gametap Player installiert und als gast eingeloggt. Das Spiel Hitman 2 nochmal im Programm selber aus gesucht, da will er das ich mich Registriere, aber dass geht ja nur in USA und Kanada.  

Na gut dacht ich mir, hab ja paar xfire Freunde in US und Kanada.  
Habe dann einen Freund gebeten das er mir einen Account erstellt, kann mich jetz auch auf der Website einloggen ABER im Programm selber kann ich mich nicht einloggen. (Habe schon versucht mein ganzes XP auf Englisch umzustellen, hat aber nix gebrach  ).  

Also ich finde es ja sehr schön das ihr hier Hitman2 und ein paar andere über 17 (US) Titel reinstellt, aber Testen solltet ihr die vielleicht auch mal.   

Und PS: 
Kann schon sein das es im Büro mit dem Supergeschäftsbuesnessinternet geht aber bei euch zu Hause mit Privat Internet gucken wir dann alle in die Röhre oder in den TFT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasWilke (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				boomshak-a-lackA am 20.10.2008 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe PCG,
> Ich habe gleich mal auf Hitman 2 geklickt, den Gametap Player installiert und als gast eingeloggt. Das Spiel Hitman 2 nochmal im Programm selber aus gesucht, da will er das ich mich Registriere, aber dass geht ja nur in USA und Kanada.



Gametap haben wir natürlich getestet, auf die Idee, auch die M+-Rated Spiele zu checken, kam natürlich niemand  Ich habe die entsprechenden Spiele aus der Liste entfernt und bitte um Entschuldigung für die entstandene Verwirrung / Enttäuschung nach der Vorfreude :/

Hinzugefügt: Half-Life 2: Deathmatch (Nividia-Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt) - vielen Dank anDarthMaul 93 für den Hinweis!


----------



## boomshak-a-lackA (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				ThomasWilke am 20.10.2008 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Gametap haben wir natürlich getestet, auf die Idee, auch die M+-Rated Spiele zu checken, kam natürlich niemand  Ich habe die entsprechenden Spiele aus der Liste entfernt und bitte um Entschuldigung für die entstandene Verwirrung / Enttäuschung nach der Vorfreude :/
> 
> Hinzugefügt: Half-Life 2: Deathmatch (Nividia-Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt) - vielen Dank anDarthMaul 93 für den Hinweis!



Finds zwar schade, dass es jetz weniger Spiele in der Liste gibt  , aber dafür gibt es jetzt zumindest weniger verwirrte / enttäuschte User.   

Abwarten wann   Gametap   nach Europa kommt!    

Schöne Grüße aus Österreich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dumbi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				boomshak-a-lackA am 20.10.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Finds zwar schade, dass es jetz weniger Spiele in der Liste gibt  , aber dafür gibt es jetzt zumindest weniger verwirrte / enttäuschte User.
> 
> Abwarten wann   Gametap   nach Europa kommt!


Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wo dein Problem liegt. GameTap funktioniert auch hierzulande. Hitman 2 hab ich gestern selber runtergeladen und gespielt - ohne Probleme. Also, wo liegt das Problem?    



			
				boomshak-a-lackA am 20.10.2008 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann schon sein das es im Büro mit dem Supergeschäftsbuesnessinternet geht aber bei euch zu Hause mit Privat Internet gucken wir dann alle in die Röhre oder in den TFT


Nun mal nicht übertreiben   
Mit DSL kann man die Spiele ruck.zuck runterladen, und das sollte heutzutage Standard sein


----------



## agvoter (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*

Also sry ich war jetzt zu faul alle seiten hier durchzulesen, aber wenn ich dieses gametap teil öffne indem ich angemeldet auf einen Spiel klicke, erscheint nichts in dem Game tap fenster, nur schwarz und ein weißes Rechteck


----------



## boomshak-a-lackA (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - PC Games Exklusiv: Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!*



			
				Dumbi am 20.10.2008 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun mal nicht übertreiben
> Mit DSL kann man die Spiele ruck.zuck runterladen, und das sollte heutzutage Standard sein



Runterladen ist ja nicht das Problem sondern das Registrieren/Einloggen geht bei >95% in Europa nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaMaze (5. November 2008)

*AW:*

Also liebe Leute, einige sorgen hier für ganz schön Verwirrung!

Gametap funktioniert auch in Europa problemlos. Ich konnte mich dort ganz normal registrieren und auch Spiele runterladen.
Hab anfangs nämlich garnicht gecheckt, das es auch ohne Registratur geht...

Problem bei den Hitman Spielen ist bei mir nur, dass sie alle samt nach der vierten oder fünften Mission den geist aufgeben. Da kommt jeweils ne Fehlermeldung von irgendwelchen Daten die fehlen würden.


Aber seis drum, das registrieren geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## Jacksparrow91 (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Dieses blöde Teil friert meinen ganzen PC ein! nicht einmal die maus geht noch, kann man die spiele nicht einfach von ner webseite runterladen?


----------



## KingSchnappo (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Kann man Warmonger so zocken ohne so ne Physik Graka ?
Oder geht das gar nicht?
mfg


----------

